# Other Languages > jQuery >  Has anyone ever received this error (see attachment)

## blakemckenna

I'm trying to run a webpage and I get this error. My page is using jQuery in it. Below are the references I have in my page.



```
        <link href="css/portal_standard_calendar.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
        <link rel="stylesheet" href="http://code.jquery.com/ui/1.10.1/themes/base/jquery-ui.css" />
        <link rel="stylesheet" href="http://code.jquery.com/ui/1.10.1/themes/base/jquery-ui.css" />  
        <link rel='stylesheet' type='text/css' href='js/fullcalendar/theme.css' />
        <link rel='stylesheet' type='text/css' href='js/fullcalendar/fullcalendar.css' />
        <link rel='stylesheet' type='text/css' href='js/fullcalendar/fullcalendar.print.css' media='print' />  

        <script type='text/javascript' src='js/fullcalendar/fullcalendar.min.js'></script>
        <script type="text/javascript" src="http://code.jquery.com/ui/1.10.1/jquery-ui.js" ></script>
        <script type='text/javascript' src='js/jquery/jquery-ui-1.8.11.custom.min.js'></script>
```

----------


## tr333

Any particular reason why you're loading jQuery UI 1.10.1 from the jQuery CDN, and also 1.8.11 from a local copy?  This might cause some conflicts...

----------


## blakemckenna

I was told to use these libraries. I'm new to jQuery so I don't know alot yet.

----------


## tr333

HTML Code:
<link rel="stylesheet" href="//ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jqueryui/1.10.2/themes/smoothness/jquery-ui.css" />
<script src="//ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.9.1/jquery.min.js"></script>
<script src="//ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jqueryui/1.10.2/jquery-ui.min.js"></script>
Put the stylesheet tag in your <head> and the script tags at the end just before closing </body>.  You shouldn't need any other references to jQuery or jQuery UI.

----------

